
Footers In Modern Web Design: Creative Examples and Ideas  - jmorin007
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/04/08/footers-in-modern-web-design-creative-examples-and-ideas/
======
rantfoil
Footers are great. My favorite article about good use of footers (excerpted
below)

\------

When you're designing pages - specifically content pages - what is the best
possible thing that could happen? I mean after the user has bought a computer,
gotten internet connectivity, figured out how to use a browser, and somehow
found their way to your site ... what is the single best thing that they could
do?

Read. That's right, read. And read all the way to the bottom of the page. In
this business, a user that actually reads all the way to the bottom of a page
is like gold. They're your best, most engaged, happiest users. You know,
because they haven't clicked away. They did the best possible thing they could
do, and now they're at the bottom of the page. And how do you reward them?

With a copyright statement. Maybe, if they're lucky, some bland footer
navigation.

If you ask me, that's just rude.

<http://powazek.com/2005/09/000540.html>

